# Ugh, school is sooo expensive



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I found Aolani busy calculating his back to school expenses today:

"Hey ma, can you pass me dat note pad pwease?"









Johita: "Aolani, whatcha doin'?"

"Well ma, I deethiwed to go back to skewl and I wanna thee how much money I need to thpend."









Johita: "Oh, I see, well good luck with that - good thing you get an allowance"

"Yeah, about dat, fink you can add a couple more dollars to my owllowanth? Skewl is so expwenthive deese days."









Johita:"Hmm, we'll see about that. Maybe you should ask daddy"


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Aolani, you smart little guy, I bet there are lots of scholarships in your future!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! :wub: He should come over here to help me with my organic chemistry 2! He looks like he could make sense out of it for me


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

AWW Aolani is SOOO CUTEE!!! :wub: :wub:
School just started for me, first week is super hectic:smpullhair: I wish I can look as composed as Aolani. and they increased our tuition this year as well :angry:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OHhhh, how adorable!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Darling!!


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

AWWW that is adorable! He's a heartbreaker that one :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Aolani, you look so smart!!! I bet you do well in school.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He's a smart looking little malt..........cute as a button I might add!!!!:chili:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Johita, that photo skit is absolutely adorable! Alani is precious and his mommy is very creative!


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

That is so adorable. How old is Aolani? What grade will he be going into? Kirby wants to know how Aolani can resist the temptation of eating the money and the pad of paper?:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cute!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

What a smart looking student!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Aolani looks so adorable with those glasses on :wub2:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG he looks so cute and smart with the glasses on!!!! :wub: :HistericalSmiley:

BAAHHAHHHA, yeah I could NEVER do that with Nelson. Very cute!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub:so cute !


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOL  thanks for the giggles ... Aolani, you look super smart there ^_^ 
maybe you can come over and help me study for the following studies that I got myself into - I wish I had that "I SO WANNA STUDY" spirit that I see in these photos of you when there are tones of distractions around me that are good at grabbing my attention sometimes, including Snowy and Crystal, they wanna do NOTHING in relation to studying other than make sure to grab me away from it. Maybe I should ask your mommy to swap maltese until I am done with it!

love the photos and love you

hugs


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

So cute! Aolani looks so wise!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

hahaaa!! That is the cutest little boy ever!! -and smart too!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

How adorable!

He looks so serious with the glasses. I love it:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:Sooo cute: I love all your photos of him...adorable and a very smart fluff!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Aolani will surely be at the top of the class! Wonderful photos and captions.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

u r sooo intewwigent aolani, dolce wants to know if u can tutor him a little in math...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh boy.... that is way too cute!!! I love the pictures!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your weet comments. Aolani really appreciates them and is glad noone is making fun of his four eyes. I told him its cool to wear glasses and that there's nothing to be ashamed of.




MaryH said:


> Aolani, you smart little guy, I bet there are lots of scholarships in your future!!





mary-anderson said:


> Aolani, you look so smart!!! I bet you do well in school.


Aolani" "Fank you Awntie Mary H. and Awntie Mary A. - sweet M&M!. I study wevy hard so that ma doesn't have to wowwy abowt my fewture. I hope I make her pwowd."



Miss_Annie said:


> Awe! :wub: He should come over here to help me with my organic chemistry 2! He looks like he could make sense out of it for me





yeagerbum said:


> AWW Aolani is SOOO CUTEE!!! :wub: :wub:
> School just started for me, first week is super hectic:smpullhair: I wish I can look as composed as Aolani. and they increased our tuition this year as well :angry:


Aolani: "Good wuck with your studies my fweinds. Da first week is awways cwazzy but I know you will get thru it just fine. I am weally good in maf, but neva weally wiked science, but for you I will give it a twy Awntie Annie."



uniquelovdolce said:


> u r sooo intewwigent aolani, dolce wants to know if u can tutor him a little in math...


Aolani: "Okay, Awnite Liza. I can meet my pal Dolce in da park near Petco. I pwomise I will tutor him and not twy to sneek into Petco for tweats." 




Katzie said:


> That is so adorable. How old is Aolani? What grade will he be going into? Kirby wants to know how Aolani can resist the temptation of eating the money and the pad of paper?:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


Aolani is 1 year and 4 months old. Does that qualify him for college yet? I'm not sure, but I'm sure he would make quite an impression walking into a class with his getup. 
Aolani: "Kwiby, I wuv taking picters becaws ma always gives me extwa tweats and they taste awot betta dan money and paper. If your mommy wants to take picters of you wemind her to get da tweats out and hold dem next to da camwa when she's takin da pics. Soon you won't even need da tweats nomore becawse you will see how fun takin picters is."




TheMalts&Me said:


> LOOOOOOOOOL  thanks for the giggles ... Aolani, you look super smart there ^_^
> maybe you can come over and help me study for the following studies that I got myself into - I wish I had that "I SO WANNA STUDY" spirit that I see in these photos of you when there are tones of distractions around me that are good at grabbing my attention sometimes, including Snowy and Crystal, they wanna do NOTHING in relation to studying other than make sure to grab me away from it. Maybe I should ask your mommy to swap maltese until I am done with it!
> 
> love the photos and love you
> ...


Aolani: "Awntie Kat, my ma said dat maybe you can twaid. I go to you to help you study and my pal Snowy or sweet Cwystal can come to my house to tell my ma of their gweat summer adventers. Maybe when I am der I can swim in Snowy and Cwystal's pool for a bweak. Didn't you see the video Awntie Kat, I lurned how to swim dis summer - my ma said I was a "natwal." I am sure we'll have wots of bweaks becawse you are wevy smawt and focused Awntie Kat. Good wuck with your studies."


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

ROFL, this just made my day! Alani is just to stinkin cute!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

those have got to be the cutest pictures i have ever seen.:wub: Aolani i know you will do your mommy proud and study hard. I think you have a bright future ahead of you. 

Awani i wills carry youse books if youse needs helps. I fink youse wooks berry hansome and smawt in youse gwasses. Wuv Noelle. :heart:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Adorable black and white pics! Tuition paid in full!!! lol


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Aolani is a gentleman and a scholar! Precious!!!! Adorable photos.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

omg! Aolani....all you need to do is sell those photos to adoring malt fans and I'm sure you'll make up the $ for skewl!!!!

Besides....Aolani, you look more put together than some of the professors I used to have. I think you should just walk in and begin teaching the students about the world of Malteseness. You'd enlighten many students to the wonderful world of beautiful maltese!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Aolani, I didn't know that you wear glasses. Me, too. You look very good in glasses, so sophisticated. My son is in college and he also has a J-O-B to help with expenses. It costs lots of money. Didn't you know? Malteses don't have to go to college. They are born smart.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Johita, just love these pics. Aolani looks so pensive in the photos. He is one handsome boy and he look a lot better in glasses than I do.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cody, Josey, and Mandy say, Oh my dawg! Aolani is going to skewl! :chili: We see big fings in Aolani's future! :aktion033: Aolani fowr Pwesident!!! 


Adorable photos!!!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

aolani! you little smarttyy pants


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aolani you are just the most adorable little guy ever!! I think I have a school girl crush. :tender: Uh....I mean Zoe and Callie have school girl crushes! :blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> ROFL, this just made my day! Alani is just to stinkin cute!


Aolani: "el oh el - I'm gwad I put a smiwle on your face"



mysugarbears said:


> those have got to be the cutest pictures i have ever seen.:wub: Aolani i know you will do your mommy proud and study hard. I think you have a bright future ahead of you.
> 
> Awani i wills carry youse books if youse needs helps. I fink youse wooks berry hansome and smawt in youse gwasses. Wuv Noelle. :heart:


Aolani:"Fank you Noelle for da offer, but I can cawwy your books inthead. I can wot hab a pwetty wady wike you do dat for me. Kithez Aowani."



Cosy said:


> Adorable black and white pics! Tuition paid in full!!! lol


Aolani: "Yeth!! Now if only der was a way to get twoishion paid in full for awl our Spoiwled Maltethe stewdents."



stampin4fun said:


> Aolani is a gentleman and a scholar! Precious!!!! Adorable photos.





MaxnMinnie said:


> aolani! you little smarttyy pants





thach8 said:


> omg! Aolani....all you need to do is sell those photos to adoring malt fans and I'm sure you'll make up the $ for skewl!!!!
> 
> Besides....Aolani, you look more put together than some of the professors I used to have. I think you should just walk in and begin teaching the students about the world of Malteseness. You'd enlighten many students to the wonderful world of beautiful maltese!!


Aolani: "Fank you dear waddies. Dat's a gweat idear bout selling da fotos to pay for skewl den maybe I can help pay for my Es-Em wady fweinds twoishion too."



aprilb said:


> Aolani, I didn't know that you wear glasses. Me, too. You look very good in glasses, so sophisticated. My son is in college and he also has a J-O-B to help with expenses. It costs lots of money. Didn't you know? Malteses don't have to go to college. They are born smart.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Johita, just love these pics. Aolani looks so pensive in the photos. He is one handsome boy and he look a lot better in glasses than I do.:HistericalSmiley:


Aolani: "I tell my ma all da time I donna need to go to skewl but she neva beweives me. Maybe she will beweive you. And me finks you wood wook wevy pwetty in gwathez."



suzimalteselover said:


> Cody, Josey, and Mandy say, Oh my dawg! Aolani is going to skewl! :chili: We see big fings in Aolani's future! :aktion033: Aolani fowr Pwesident!!!
> 
> 
> Adorable photos!!!!


Aolani: "Fank you pals! Me finks if we awl get togeder we can make a gweat cwew and rule da unibers!




Crystal&Zoe said:


> Aolani you are just the most adorable little guy ever!! I think I have a school girl crush. :tender: Uh....I mean Zoe and Callie have school girl crushes! :blush:


Aolani: "Awntie Cwystal, are you saying what me finks you are saying? You make me bwush - gweat now my hair is pink. Me wuvs you Zoe and Callie. Kithez Aolwani."


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG how precious!!!!! Oh bless his little handsome heart. Great captions and incredible pics!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Aolani :wub:looks as smart as he is adorable with his specks on. Love the pictures, he's such a cutiepatootie.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those pictures are so cute.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, my gosh... Button has those same glasses, I think! I got them with a photo shoot in mind, found them at a craft store made for an 18-inch doll. She looks almost as cute as Aolani in them! :wub:

What a little treasure he is! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, so cute!!! :wub::wub::wub: Love the captions, too.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

i love that!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Aolani is too cute!:wub: I love that he is such a lil ham for the camera!!!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Such cute photos - I hadn't seen these before!!!!


----------

